# Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic



## Lausitzerangler (8. November 2011)

*Hallo Rollentester,*


ich wollte mal nach eurer Meinung zwischen den beiden Rollen *SHIMANO RARENIUM Ci4 4000 FA* & *SHIMANO STRADIC CI 4000 F* fragen. Von den technischen Daten her ist ja kaum ein Unterschied. Die Rarenium hätte noch einen zusätzlich Spulenkopf mit dazu. Die Stratic ist preislich auch etwas teurer fragt sich nur warum ?


Gefisch werden soll im Süßwasser auf Barsch und Zander (Elbe und Tagebauseen).
Mit einer *Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2,44 20-40g*

Hauptsächlich mit Gufi und Wobbler. Ich hatte mich eigentlich für die 4000 Modelle der Rollen entschieden oder findet ihr die 3000 Serie für die Rute besser ???



Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe !!!





Technische Daten:

 Modell – SHIMANO RARENIUM Ci4 4000 FA
 Frontbremse 
 Ci4 Gehäuse
 Spule und Getriebe aus kaltgeschmiedetem Aluminium 
 Rotor aus Ci4
 6 + 1 Kugellager / Walzenlager 
 1 Zusatz-Spulenkopf aus Aluminium 
 0,25mm/260m Schnurfassungsvermögen
 77cm Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung
 Aluminium Einzelkurbel
 260g Eigengewicht 
 4,8:1 Übersetzung 

 Special Features: 

 Shielded  A-RB Kugellager, Zwei-Geschwindigkeits-Spulen-System, Aero Wrap II,  Easy Maintenace, AR-C Spule, Waterproof Drag, Super Stopper II,  Dyna-Balance, Power Roller, Floating Shaft II, Biogrip… 





Technische Daten: STRADIC CI4 4000 F​ Modell – SHIMANO STRADIC Ci4 4000 F Frontbremse
 Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink
 Shimano Ci4 Spule 
 6 S ARB + 1 A-RB Kugellager / Walzenlager 
 0,25mm/240m Schnurfassungsvermögen
 Ohne Ersatzspule
 CNC gefräste Einzelkurbel
 5,8:1 Übersetzung
 Gewicht : leichte 260g

 Special Features: 

 Aus  dem revolutionären Shimano Ci4 gefertigt, super leicht, Dyna Balance,  Super Stopper II, Aluminium Spool, Floating Shaft, SR-Concept,  S-Concept: 
 S-Rotor, S-Guard, S-Arm Cam, wasserdichtes Micro-Click Multi-Disc Bremssystem, extravagante Farbkomponenten und und und…


Mfg Juri #c


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Die 4000er ist überdimensioniert, würde die nur gezielt auf Hecht verwenden, eine 2500er reicht vollkommen. Würde die Rarenium bevorzugen weil die kein Zinkgussgetriebe hat, willst du aber mehr Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung einholen, ist die Stardic doch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## mxchxhl (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

hab beide als 2500er!beides top rollen, könnte dir zu keiner von beidem sagen das du sie eher der anderen vorziehen sollst! die stradic is mir persönlich aber ein tick lieber wegen der doppelkurbel!
mfg


----------



## weserwaller (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



michahl schrieb:


> hab beide als 2500er!beides top rollen, könnte dir zu keiner von beidem sagen das du sie eher der anderen vorziehen sollst! die stradic is mir persönlich aber ein tick lieber wegen der doppelkurbel!
> mfg



Echt, die Stradic CI4 hat eine Doppelkurbel ?


----------



## vision81 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

nein hat sie nicht ;-)


----------



## weserwaller (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



vision81 schrieb:


> nein hat sie nicht ;-)



Meine auch nicht, darum frage ich ja


----------



## Lausitzerangler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ne die CI4 hat nur eine normale Kurbel siehe Bild

Bild

Ich dachte auch schon daran was kleineres zu nehmen aber da ich ziemlich groß bin (1,97m) und auch große Hände habe ;-) 
Wie der Wolf im Märchen klingt das ;-)

Dachte ich die kleinen wären (2500) zu spielig. Aber es sollte ja zur Rute passen.

Mfg Juri


----------



## Wallersen (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ich würde auch zur 2500er größe greifen, passt einfach besser zur Rute.

Selber habe ich die Stradic ci4 und kann nur positives berichten.
Für die Gummifisch angelei würde ich wegen der höheren Übersetzung auch zur Stradic greifen.


----------



## 911 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



Lausitzerangler schrieb:


> *Hallo Rollentester,*
> 
> 
> ich wollte mal nach eurer Meinung zwischen den beiden Rollen *SHIMANO RARENIUM Ci4 4000 FA* & *SHIMANO STRADIC CI 4000 F* fragen. Von den technischen Daten her ist ja kaum ein Unterschied. Die Rarenium hätte noch einen zusätzlich Spulenkopf mit dazu. Die Stratic ist preislich auch etwas teurer fragt sich nur warum ?
> ...



Rarenium! aber keine 4000er. Die 4000er Modelle bei Shimano laufen merklich schlechter als die kleineren Modelle. Außerdem für Zander/Barsch meines Erachtens überdimensioniert...


----------



## Lausitzerangler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



911 schrieb:


> Rarenium! aber keine 4000er. Die 4000er Modelle bei Shimano laufen merklich schlechter als die kleineren Modelle. Außerdem für Zander/Barsch meines Erachtens überdimensioniert...



Da bin ich jetzt auch schon fast der Ansicht, dachte nur falls doch mal ein etwas größere Hecht kommt zBsp in der Elbe habe ich noch Reserven.

Aber ich denke das sollte die 2500 oder 3000 ebenfalls packen.

Mfg Juri


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Die 4000er ist überdimensioniert, würde die nur gezielt auf Hecht verwenden, eine 2500er reicht vollkommen. Würde die Rarenium bevorzugen weil die kein Zinkgussgetriebe hat, willst du aber mehr Schnur pro Kurbelumdrehung einholen, ist die Stardic doch die bessere Wahl.


 
... die Stradic hat auch kein Zinkgussgetriebe, sondern auch ein beschichtetes Alugetriebe, wie die rarenium. Dafür hat die Stradic Ci4 aber kein Plastikritzel im Getriebe, ob dieses aber in der 2500er Klasse eine Rolle spielt kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## ein Angler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Hi
Ich rate von der Stradic ab, die Übersetzung der Stradic bedeutet auch mehr kraftaufwand beim einkurbeln, damit wirst Du nicht glücklich. Zum Rapfen angeln denke ich eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich habe die Stradic FD sie liegt nur im Regal. 
Andreas


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

...die "normalen" Stradics haben eine Doppelkurbel, die recht kurz sind. Macht man eine längere Kurbel ran, läuft sie um einiges leichter. Ich habe es im Angelgeschäft bei der 4000er Stradic FD probiert und mal die Kurbel der Biomaster 3000 FB rangeschraubt... und sie läuft viel leichter! Und auch bei der Stradic Ci4 ist eine längere Kurbel dran, wodurch sie leichter läuft.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## MrFloppy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ich würde auch die Stradic nehmen. Da du die Ci4 erwähntest: die ist wohl etwas wertiger als die Rarenium. Beide haben ein vergleichbares Alugetriebe, das der Stradic ist frei von Plastik. 
Von der Stradic CFC würde ich im Gegenzug eher abraten, zumal die ci4 zu nem ähnlichen Kurs zu bekommen ist.


----------



## zanderzone (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ich fische auch die prowla in 2,44m! Und ich würde ganz klar die "normale" stradic der Ci4 vorziehen! da die Prowla bei einer Ci4 kopflastig wird!
Hab meine Prowla mit zum Händler gehabt und eine Rarenium Ci4 drangeschraubt und die Prowla ging ganz ordentlich in die Kniee!! Hab mich dann für die Stradic 2500 FD entschieden! Da die Balance perfekt ist mit der Prowla.. Nimm die Rute mit zum Händler und schraub die Rollen dran.. Du wirst dann sehen, was ich meine! 
Aber im Endeffekt ist es auch natürlich Deine Entscheidung!
Viel Erfolg bei der richtigen Auswahl!!


----------



## Taxidermist (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



> Hab meine Prowla mit zum Händler gehabt und eine Rarenium Ci4 drangeschraubt und die Prowla ging ganz ordentlich in die Kniee!!



Genau so macht man dass mit dem Rollenkauf, spricht natürlich nichts
dagegen, sich vorher Erfahrungen berichten zu lassen!
Die individuelle Balance lässt sich nur durch draufschrauben der Rolle
ermitteln.

Taxidermist


----------



## Tommes63 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ganz nebenbei, bei der Rarenium Ci4 hat die 3000er weniger Schnurfassung als die 2500er (warum auch immer), beide sind gleich schwer. Ich hab als Bootsangler die 3000er.
Zur Stradic und zur Prowla kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## welsfaenger (9. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Mal so nebenbei und ein ganz anderer Vorschlag,

sassen gestern abend mit mehreren zusammen und mein Kumpel (Quantum Teamangler) hatte mal die neue Quantum Smoke dabei. In meinen Augen ´ne ganze Ecke besser als die beiden genannten Shimanos und man bekommt die Rolle über Tacklewarehouse für 159 $. Extrem steifer Body, super leicht, absolut null Toleranzen, sehr satter Lauf und eine klasse Bremse. 
Also wer noch eine interessante Alternative vom Bereich bis 200,- € sucht ist mit der Smoke wirklich gut beraten.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (9. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Die hatte ich mir auch schon im Netz angeschaut, aber noch keinen Testbericht gefunden, da sie noch sehr neu ist Die Quantum Smoke.
Sonst macht sie keinen schlechten Eindruck.

Mfg Juri


----------



## 911 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei und ein ganz anderer Vorschlag,
> 
> sassen gestern abend mit mehreren zusammen und mein Kumpel (Quantum Teamangler) hatte mal die neue Quantum Smoke dabei. In meinen Augen ´ne ganze Ecke besser als die beiden genannten Shimanos und man bekommt die Rolle über Tacklewarehouse für 159 $. Extrem steifer Body, super leicht, absolut null Toleranzen, sehr satter Lauf und eine klasse Bremse.
> Also wer noch eine interessante Alternative vom Bereich bis 200,- € sucht ist mit der Smoke wirklich gut beraten.



Ich muss sagen, dass mich bisher noch keine Quantum ROlle überzeugte. Meiner Meinung nach ist Shimano/Daiwa eine KLasse besser...


----------



## welsfaenger (9. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

ich denke solche Aussagen sind Stammtischgerede. Ist also jede Shimano/Daiwa besser als Quantum, ABU oder Tica?
Da ich von diversen Herstellern (Shimano/Tica/ABU/DAM/Quantum/Ryobi/Daiwa/Mitchell/Browning/Byron und sogar Sänger) Rollen im Besitz habe und von mir denke kein reiner Markenfetischist zu sein, traue ich mir schon zu relativ objektiv zu vergleichen. Es kommt auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an.
Meine Meinung zu Quantum war, das beispielsweise die CABO´s super Rollen für das etwas grobere sind. Praktisch unkaputtbar. Sowas hat Shimano in der Form nicht im Programm. Am ehesten noch mit der Tica Taurus zu vergleichen. Aber wirklich leichte und "feine" Rollen fand man eher bei Shimano / Daiwa.
Mit der neuen Smoke gehen die kpl. neue Wege, extrem leicht, extrem steif (deutlich stabiler wie Ci4 Rollen) guter und satter Lauf, wenn auch am Anfang nicht so leichtgängig wie z.Bsp. eine Rarenium. Ich war auf jeden Fall sehr positiv überrascht.
Am besten mal selbst anschauen und sich dann ein Bild machen.


----------



## Lausitzerangler (10. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Das passt zwar nicht mehr zu meiner Ursprünglichen Absicht aber ich habe mir heute die Quantum Smoke 2500 bestellt. Da ich von dem was ich bisher dazu gelesen und gehört habe überzeugt bin.

Nun mal sehen nächste Woche ist Sie da und ich bin schon ganz gespannt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Mfg Juri


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Die wäre von der Papierform her auch etwas für mich!
Damit befindest du dich aber in einer anderen Preisklasse als mit den beiden Shimanos.
Würde mich und sicher auch noch ein paar andere freuen, wenn du irgendwann mal einen Erfahrungsbericht hier einstellen würdest!

Taxidermist


----------



## welsfaenger (10. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

warum, kostet doch "nur" 159,- $ zzgl. ca. 30$ Versand. macht zusammen ca. 135 €

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



> warum, kostet doch "nur" 159,- $ zzgl. ca. 30$ Versand. macht zusammen ca. 135 €



Ich habe die nur um 250€ herum gefunden.
Wie hier z.B.:
http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Rol...-Rollen/Quantum-Rolle-Smoke-PT-Spin-25::15806

Taxidermist


----------



## wienermelange (10. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Shakespeare Supreme Magnesium XT würde ich noch empfehlen fische ich z.b. auch neben der stradic ci4, rarenium u. mitchell mag pro lite. läuft wirklich seidenweich, ist leicht u. würde um die 90€ kosten. nur die farbe ist nicht jedermanns sache.

grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (10. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Tacklewarehouse.COM


----------



## 911 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> ich denke solche Aussagen sind Stammtischgerede. Ist also jede Shimano/Daiwa besser als Quantum, ABU oder Tica?
> Da ich von diversen Herstellern (Shimano/Tica/ABU/DAM/Quantum/Ryobi/Daiwa/Mitchell/Browning/Byron und sogar Sänger) Rollen im Besitz habe und von mir denke kein reiner Markenfetischist zu sein, traue ich mir schon zu relativ objektiv zu vergleichen. Es kommt auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an.
> Meine Meinung zu Quantum war, das beispielsweise die CABO´s super Rollen für das etwas grobere sind. Praktisch unkaputtbar. Sowas hat Shimano in der Form nicht im Programm. Am ehesten noch mit der Tica Taurus zu vergleichen. Aber wirklich leichte und "feine" Rollen fand man eher bei Shimano / Daiwa.
> Mit der neuen Smoke gehen die kpl. neue Wege, extrem leicht, extrem steif (deutlich stabiler wie Ci4 Rollen) guter und satter Lauf, wenn auch am Anfang nicht so leichtgängig wie z.Bsp. eine Rarenium. Ich war auf jeden Fall sehr positiv überrascht.
> Am besten mal selbst anschauen und sich dann ein Bild machen.



Ob du objektiv verleichen kannst...schwer zu sagen... ich verkaufe UND fische das zeug. Ich sehe, was die Kunden zurückbringen und womit sie zufrieden sind. Quantum Cabo und Tica Taurus -> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du vom Wallerspinnfischen redest. Nimm ne Penn Sargus und du bist für weniger geld besser bedient... ne penn atlantis wär natürlich noch besser... Penn Rollen sind arbeitstiere, von den anderen hats schon so manche im Welsdrill zerlegt...
Bei den leichteren Modellen sind Shimano und Daiwa beinahezu unangefochten. es gibt nur sehr wenige konkurrenzfähige modelle von anderen herstellern... Tja, was soll ich sagen. Ich rede aus langjähriger Erfahrung und hatte schon zig Rollen in der Hand (und auf Ruten :q)


----------



## welsfaenger (11. November 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Hi,

ich wollte nur darstellen wie ich die Marken empfinde. Quantum und Tica eher für das schwerere Fischen, Shimano für die feinere Angelei. Hat sicherlich auch mit den Rollen zu tun die man im eigenen Bestand hat.
Eben ein rein subjektives empfinden. 
Deine Aussage das man eine Sargus genauso gut nehmen könnte wie eine Taurus, naja, ich weiß nicht. Aber gut, das muss jeder selbst wissen.
Dann kann man auch eine ABU Sorön genauso gut nehmen wie eine Stella.
Das tut ja eigentlich auch alles nix zur Sache. Hier ging es um Rollen um ca. 250 gr. Gewicht die auch einigermassen was taugen und da machte für mich die Smoke eben ein richtig guten Eindruck.
#Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## Pothek (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Hallo,

da ich momentan ebenfalls mit dem Gedanken spiele eine der Rollen zu erwerben hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich der Stradic. Idealerweise könnte jemand - der die Rolle bereits besitzt - Auskunft darüber geben ob die Stradic tatsächlich ein wenig Glitzer im Gehäuse besitzt? Ich hab schon einige Videos und Bilder angeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mich dabei nicht täusche. Bisher war es mir nicht möglich eine Stradic selbst in die Hand zu bekommen. Ich tendiere eher zur Stradic, aber wenn das tatsächlich mit dem Glitzereffekt sein sollte... dann doch lieber die Rarenium?! Aussehen ist zwar eher nebensächlich, aber das Augen angelt ja bekanntlich auch mit 

Darüber hinaus würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu einholen, welche Rollengröße ihr, abgesehen von der Balance, auf eine 2,70 m lange Rute, in diesem Fall die Sportex Styx B, packen würdet?! Ich persönlich tendiere zur 3000er Die Rute hat ein Eigengewicht von 178g und ein Wurfgewicht von 30g (Toleranz 10-40g).

Und dann noch eine grundlegende FRage zu den Größen, unterscheiden sich die 3000 und die 4000er nur in der Größe der Spulen oder verändert sich auch das Gehäuse der Rolle, d.h. das Gehäuse der 4000er ist größer als das der 3000er?

Danke für Eure Meinungen!


----------



## Angelsepp83 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

@Pothek Du hast richtig gesehen. Die Stradic Ci4 hat nen Metalliclack!  

Mit der 3000er liegst du doch gut, abgesehen von der Balance halt:m


----------



## Jamdoumo (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich rate von der Stradic ab, die Übersetzung der Stradic bedeutet auch mehr kraftaufwand beim einkurbeln, damit wirst Du nicht glücklich. Zum Rapfen angeln denke ich eine sehr gute Wahl. Ich habe die Stradic FD sie liegt nur im Regal.
> Andreas



Genau so ist es! Kurbeln mit der stradic und einer übersetzung von 6:1 ist ein krampf. Zumindest beim faulenzen. Ich habe ebenfalls zur rarenium gewechselt und bin begeistert von der "leichtigkeit" beim kurbeln.


----------



## Angelsepp83 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt. Ich habe je eine 2500er Stradic CI4 und ne Rarenium. Der Unterschied ist kaum spürbar und eher als marginal einzustufen! Krämpfe sind bei mir bisher ausgeblieben oder bediene ich einfach falsch|kopfkrat:g


----------



## HH-PikeHunter (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ich bin auch ganz klar für die Rarenium!
Die 4000er ist perfekt für Zander, Forelle und Hecht.
Ich habe mir grade vor 2 wochen bereits die 3te geholt.
Je eine für Zander, Forelle und Hecht...xD

Mit der Stradic habe ich es auch schon versucht, aber wie mein Vorposter schon geschrieben hat - das leichte Laufen macht sie ganz klar unvergleichlich!|wavey:

Als Ruten jeweils eine Skeletor,  Lesath und Aspire#6


----------



## wienermelange (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Genau so ist es! Kurbeln mit der stradic und einer übersetzung von 6:1 ist ein krampf. Zumindest beim faulenzen. Ich habe ebenfalls zur rarenium gewechselt und bin begeistert von der "leichtigkeit" beim kurbeln.



er redete auch von der stradic fd nicht von der ci4 die nämlich eine längere kurbel hat und dadurch trotzdem leicht anläuft und sich kurbeln lässt


----------



## Angelsepp83 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Thx für die Info. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.:m
Hab ick doch glatt überlesen.

Obwohl Jamdoumo nur was von Stradic und 6:1 Übersetzung erzählt hat und dies ebenso auf die Ci4 zutrifft.


----------



## Pothek (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ist der Glitzeranteil denn so groß, dass es direkt "funkelt" wie ein Weihnachtsbaum oder ist das nur leicht zu sehen? Gerade auch in der Hinsicht, dass ich die Rolle auch im Sommer nutzen möchte


----------



## wienermelange (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



Angelsepp83 schrieb:


> Thx für die Info. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.:m
> Hab ick doch glatt überlesen.
> 
> Obwohl Jamdoumo nur was von Stradic und 6:1 Übersetzung erzählt hat und dies ebenso auf die Ci4 zutrifft.



nun ich finde sogar eine höhere übersetzung sinnvoll denn bei dem gegenargument das man vielleicht auch die ganze zeit weniger umdrehungen kurbeln muss kommt auch keiner so schnell. ich hatte beide rollen schon in der 2500 variante gefischt und bin ganz klar bei der stadic geblieben. bei der rarenium dachte ich mich zu tote zu korbeln denn diese hat nur eine 5.0:1 und nicht mal eine 5.2:1 dafür die stradic schliesslich eine 6.0:1 und keine 6.2:1 wie es bei anderen rollen mit hoher übersetzung üblich ist (sargus, battle , fierce, supreme...).

auch wenn das jetzt nicht gerade Uli Beyer meinung wäre wegen der haltbarkeit des getriebes wo ich ihm recht geben muss aber bis jetzt halten meine rollen mit hoher übersetzung gut durch. zu dem möchte man ja auch mal z.b. mit wobblern angeln die im stillgewässer u. im fluss mit der strömung mit hoher übersetzung besser bei laune gehalten werden können. und nicht umsonst wurde im letzten jahr ein rollengröße der shimano stella mit einer hohen übersetzung auf den markt gebracht.

grüße


----------



## Angelsepp83 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



Pothek schrieb:


> Ist der Glitzeranteil denn so groß, dass es direkt "funkelt" wie ein Weihnachtsbaum oder ist das nur leicht zu sehen? Gerade auch in der Hinsicht, dass ich die Rolle auch im Sommer nutzen möchte



Warum solltest die nicht im Sommer einsetzten können? Ist nur nen Metalliclack, da sind doch keine Glühlampen dran! Die Glitzerpartikel im Lack sind sehr fein. 



wienermelange schrieb:


> nun ich finde sogar eine höhere übersetzung sinnvoll



Ich auch, für den entsprechenden Einsatz halt! Die Stradic nutze ich vorwiegend zum Gummiangeln, wo ich schnell Schnur aufnehmen und immer Kontakt halten muss/will. Die Rarenium nutze ich zum fischen mit kleinen Wobbs bis 5cm. Da war mir die hohe Schnuraufnahme der Stradic zu viel, sodass ich immer quälend langsam kurbeln musste um das feine Spiel der kleinen nicht zu versauen. 

Sind beides Top Rollen, die Super laufen.


----------



## Pothek (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Da meine Frage leider nicht komplett beantwortet wurde, stelle ich sie einfach nochmal in der Hoffnung jemand kann mir eine entsprechende Antwort geben:

Eine grundlegende Frage zu den Rollengrößen. Unterscheiden sich  die 3000 und die 4000er nur in der Größe der Spulen oder verändert sich  auch das Gehäuse der Rolle, d.h. das Gehäuse der 4000er ist größer als das der 3000er? Wäre natürlich super wenn jemand ein Vergleichsfoto hochladen könnte... gerne auch von einer Rarenium... einmal mit 3000er und 4000er nebeneinandergelegt.

Wenn es nur die Spule ist, dann spricht ja nichts dagegen eine 4000er auf eine 2,70m Rute zu packen als eine 3000er...

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

also ich hab beide stratic sowie rarenium und ich würde zur rarenium greifen .
außerdem wo soll den in der rarenium plastik sein ? hab sie selber beim händler schonmal aufgeschraubt gesehen
ps:meiner meinug nach läuft die rarenium weicher auf dauer länger sie ist nur anfälliger gegen sand und so weiter


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Der Thread ist vom Dez 2011 !


----------



## One6Zero3 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Und dennoch hat er ihn gefunden :q

Also vllt hilft es ja kommenden Anglern bei der Entscheidung #6

Ich selbst fische eine Rarenium 1000 , zwei Stradic CI4 2500 und eine 4000.

Was mich zur Stradic CI4 treibt ist die Tatsache dass die Bremse wasserfest ist und somit auch mal ein paar Tage Meerwasser verträgt ohne gleich aufzugeben oder dass ich mir andere Rollen kaufen muss (Abends natürlich abspülen)

Unterschied der 2500 zur 3000 ist nur die größere Schnurfassung und der kleinere EVA-Knubbel am Griff :q

So und nun wieder zurück in die Schublade mit dem Threat auf dass er in Vergessenheit gerät bis der nächste "NEUE" ihn wieder ausgräbt.


----------



## mabo1992 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Unterschied der 2500 zur 3000 ist nur die größere Schnurfassung und der kleinere EVA-Knubbel am Griff :q




Nicht so schnell mit der Leiche hier

Zwar wenn nur die Schnurfassung mehr wird, warum werden dann immer 4000er Rollen empfohlen für Hecht??Dann würde doch eine kleinere Rolle mit weniger Unterfütterung reichen oder??Brauche nämlich ne neue, da es die Alte Heute zerlegt hat. R.I.P.:c


----------



## bobbykron (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

weil 2500 und 3000er gleich groß sind
die 4000er ist dann in den bauteilen größer und somit robuster.

die hab ne 3000er stradic ci4 und die hat jetzt eine saison ostseebelly hinter sich. die läuft definitiv nicht mehr wie neu.
wenn du ne gute 4000er suchst, kann ich dir die 4000er biomaster fb empfehlen


----------



## One6Zero3 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Die 4000 is ne Nummer größer als die 3000 , die 3000 und die 2500 schenken sich aber nichts ausser den von mir genannten Unterschieden 

Hab Heute erst n Vid auf Youtube gesehen wie einer mit ner 1000 Fireblood nen 1,30m Wels bezwingt ... also wenn du nicht vor hast ausschließlich auf Wels zu fischen reicht ne 2500 oder ne 3000 vollkommen aus für Hecht und Zander.

Ich hab selbst mit der 1000 Rarenium aufm Dropshot schon problemlos 70er Hechte ausgedrillt.

Die 4000 hat glaub ich auch nur 1 Kilo mehr Bremskraft als z.B. die 3000 oder die 2500

Nur das Getriebe ist eben nennenswert stärker.

Ich benutze meine 4000 jedenfalls auf der schweren Spinnrute für Wels mit ner 14kg Stroft , vom Boot aus ist die auch völlig ausreichend.
Und an die jetzt empörten Welsansitzer :
fürs Ansitzfischen auf Wels benutz ich auch die Fin Nor Offshore 950 

Ich mag auch die etwas höhere Übersetzung als bei der Rarenium , damit lasst sich das Gummi schneller beschleunigen:m


@bobbykron
Die Stradic ist auch KEINE Meeresrolle !!!


----------



## bobbykron (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

ne, aber SALZWASSERGEEIGNET laut shimano
und es liegt auch nicht am salzwasser(sie wird gründlich gespült gereinigt und geölt). ich hab eher das gefühl das sie verschleißt. bin jedenfalls nicht mehr so begeistert wie am anfang


----------



## One6Zero3 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Vielleicht wirst du ja auch nur schwächer 

Nein dann schick die Rolle zu Shimano in Service was die dazu sagen |kopfkrat


----------



## bobbykron (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirst du ja auch nur schwächer
> 
> Nein dann schick die Rolle zu Shimano in Service was die dazu sagen |kopfkrat



so akutt ist es noch nicht.
die läuft so lange bis se nicht mehr geht


----------



## One6Zero3 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

hatte auch schon ne Rolle (Exage) im Service weil sie n bissl Rau lief , das lag aber wohl eher an einer leicht verbogenen Spulenachse da Heckbremse , nach 4 Wochen gabs ne Neue aus der aktuellen Serie , die wiederum hab ich mir anrechnen lassen und ne Stradic CI4 gekauft :m

Wenn eine von denen in Service muss und Neu zurück kommt gibts ne Stella


----------



## mabo1992 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Hab Heute erst n Vid auf Youtube gesehen wie einer mit ner 1000 Fireblood nen 1,20m Wels bezwingt ... also wenn du nicht vor hast ausschließlich auf Wels zu fischen reicht ne 2500 oder ne 3000 vollkommen aus für Hecht und Zander.
> 
> Ich hab selbst mit der 1000 Rarenium aufm Dropshot schon problemlos 70er Hechte ausgedrillt.
> 
> ...




Das klingt doch nach was, mal schauen was ich mir einfallen lasse. Wird schon ein Schmuckstück werden, besonders mit ner höheren Übersetzung zum Gufieren definitiv besser (mein Empfinden).


----------



## One6Zero3 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



One6Zero3 schrieb:


> Die 4000 is ne Nummer größer als die 3000 , die 3000 und die 2500 schenken sich aber nichts ausser den von mir genannten Unterschieden
> 
> Hab Heute erst n Vid auf Youtube gesehen wie einer mit ner 1000 Fireblood nen 1,30m Wels bezwingt ... also wenn du nicht vor hast ausschließlich auf Wels zu fischen reicht ne 2500 oder ne 3000 vollkommen aus für Hecht und Zander.
> 
> ...




Hier genanntes Video 

[youtube1]Hzi_u7C1yE0[/youtube1]


----------



## Mikey3110 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Geiles Video! #6


----------



## *Markus* (6. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Ich schwanke derzeit auch noch stark zwischen einer 
Rarenium Ci4 und einer Stradic Ci4 für meineYasei Aspius (2,7m, 7 bis 28g WG). Wirklich entscheiden kann ich mich nicht. #c

Welche Rollengröße würdet ihr für Zander, Rapfen und Hecht empfehlen? Ich tendiere hier derzeit zu einer 4000er.


----------



## Fr33 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Allein die Tatsache, dass die Stradic keine E-Spule dabei hat, würde mir die paar € mehr schon allein die Rarenium wert sein. Ne 3000er Größe sollte bei deiner Rute (Aspuis) schon drann kommen. Da die Rollen aber Leichtgewichte sind, reichen die nicht, die Rute auszubalancieren...


----------



## *Markus* (7. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*

Eine E-Rolle brauche ich auf der Spinnrolle nicht unbedingt. Und zum Ansitzangeln nutze ich ohnehin nur Freilaufrollen. 

Hällst du eine 3000er für ausreichend? Sonstige Empfehlungen tendieren eher zu einer 4000er für die Aspius. Die 3000er sollen ja zudem ehe recht flache Matchspule haben. 

Wenn ich das jetzt soweit richtig auf dem Schirm habe ist der primäre Unterschied zwischen beiden Rollen die Übersetzung?


----------



## Angler9999 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium oder Shimano Stradic*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei, bei der Rarenium Ci4 hat die 3000er weniger Schnurfassung als die 2500er (warum auch immer), beide sind gleich schwer. Ich hab als Bootsangler die 3000er.
> Zur Stradic und zur Prowla kann ich nix sagen.



Es liegt daran, das hier meist die gleichen Rollen sind.
Gerade bei Shimano ist dann hier die 3000er nur mit einer flachen Spule, die Rolle ist gleich.
Meist reicht die flache Spule locker aus. Bei Biomaster und Rarenium passen ü130 m 014er drauf. I.d.R. reicht das locker.

Bei der Übersetzung scheiden sich die Geister.
Ich mag eine schnelle Übersetzung. Jedoch beim drillen ist ein erhöhter Kraftaufwand gegenüber der mit geringerer Übersetzung. Das wirkt sich auch beim führen größerer Köder aus. (kurbeln)


----------

